
Project Fi - A wireless service from Google - reimertz
http://fi.google.com
======
reimertz
I have been traveling through a bunch of countries with this service, and I
must say I'm super happy.

Some highlights:

1\. It works perfectly with my iPhone 7 Plus (Calling, 4G, hotspot)

2\. Since it's roaming free, it always swap to the provider with the best
reception

3\. fi.google.com/account is really intuitive.

4\. Support replies within 1 minute

5\. It comes with a free data sim

------
nassir
I have been using this service for about an year. It is extremely spotty when
compared to AT&T etc, but I am sure it will improve over the next few years

